# will my video card fit in this case?



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2011)

this is a close one...

i really want this lian li mini itx case for my new machine but my video card may not fit.

LIAN LI PC-Q11B Black Aluminum Mini-ITX Tower Comp...

my 6870 is exactly 250mm long.

this pic from lian li's site is confusing though....

it shows 240mm but says 250mm...


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 21, 2011)

that is one tiny case,,,, whats google saying?    anyone using this case and with which video card


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think so. I remember seeing a GTX 460 in one of those and it looked like it barely fit. If I'm not mistaken GTX 460's are 210mm


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 21, 2011)

Like erocker. probably not. Why do you want that small of a case anyways??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> I don't think so. I remember seeing a GTX 460 in one of those and it looked like it barely fit. If I'm not mistaken GTX 460's are 210mm



gotta link?


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2011)

Fitseries3 said:


> gotta link?



Can't believe I found it this easy: http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=327&pagenumber=6


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2011)

erocker said:


> Can't believe I found it this easy: http://www.rwlabs.com/article.php?cat=articles&id=327&pagenumber=6



gah... guess i need a different case then. dammit.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 21, 2011)

this is one freakishly small case,,,  i used cooler master elite 360 for a small setup,, had to cut a hole in PSU for the vga 6pin to fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2011)

im thinking this one now....

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/produc...ex=480&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=64&g=f

plenty o room


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 21, 2011)

found the pic,,,  good thing psu wasnt expencive




anywho,,, how does the sidepanel open, is it screwless? filter cleaning requires to get inside,, or looks like can be vaccumed from outside


----------



## $immond$ (Mar 23, 2011)

lian li pc-q08b may work


----------



## $immond$ (Mar 23, 2011)




----------

